

‘Sometimes in one place and sometimes in another’: Agnes Cooper in Southwark, 1619 - diodorus
https://manyheadedmonster.wordpress.com/2015/08/05/sometimes-in-one-place-and-sometimes-in-another-agnes-cooper-in-southwark-1619/

======
jakeogh
"He took Agnes on as an apprentice after her step-father’s death, and looked
after the £6 30s 4d she inherited from him, a precise sum which must have
originally been left her by her own parents."

What's £6 then buy today? Reads like £6 30s 4d is the exact fractional amount?

~~~
blintzing
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%A3sd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%A3sd)

The Latin librae, solidi, and denarii became pounds, shillings and pence.

There are 12 pence in a shilling, and 20 shillings in a pound.

So, "£6 30s 4d" is (6)+(30/20)+(4/240)= £ 7.51

It's rather odd that such an exact amount was given, which is what the
sentence points out.

~~~
jakeogh
Found a calculator!
[http://www.measuringworth.com/ukcompare/](http://www.measuringworth.com/ukcompare/)

In 2014, the relative worth of £7 10s 4d (that's what it converted to) from
1619 is:

    
    
      £1,320.00	 using the retail price index
      £1,300.00	 using the GDP deflator
      £52,300.00	 using the per capita GDP
      £400,000.00	 using the share of GDP

